# Need Advice



## Teenybopper (Jul 1, 2012)

I am 26 years old and three years ago I went on vacation only to return home w ibs. I couldn't afford to see a doctor at the time n assumed my feeling may have just been food poisoning. I finally got around to seeing a Gastrointenologist who performed an endoscopy and colonoscopy only to return w no results. Still having irregular bowel movements I got a second opinion only to turn up w no conclusive results yet again, I was told however that while on vacation I may have contracted a parasite which died off leaving me w pos infectious diarrhea ibs. My symptoms r severe early in the am with cramps bloating and diarrhea. I usually have more than four bowel movements from the time I wake up until about late afternoon (I feel better) but sometimes can get another attack later in the evening. It is awful and has effected my social and interpersonal relationships w ppl. I fear going out on long rides if there isn't a restroom nearby and forget amusement parks and dinners w friends. In social settings anxiety seems to take place causing the symptoms to worsen n my eventual relenting n just going home. It is awful an has taken a toll on my life. I can't get a job bc I have to travel long distances to work and need a restroom nearby. Is there anything that can help?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Is there anything that can help?


Yes.. what are you currently using to manage your symptoms...Once we know that we can guide you a bit better.


----------



## Teenybopper (Jul 1, 2012)

BQ said:


> Yes.. what are you currently using to manage your symptoms...Once we know that we can guide you a bit better.


----------



## Teenybopper (Jul 1, 2012)

I have not been using anything. When it first started I tried Imodium but that would only cause bloating and then constipation n then an even worse attack.


----------



## Teenybopper (Jul 1, 2012)

I have not been using anything. When it first started I tried Imodium but that would only cause bloating and then constipation n then an even worse attack.


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

I have been suffering with Post Infectios IBS for over a year now. My doctor's nurse asked about a month ago if I was taking any probiotics. I said no, and she gave me some samples of Florastor. What a difference it made. I had a normal bowel movement within 2 days and have been feeling much better since. I've had maybe 2 attacks since I started on the probiotics and they were milder then in the past. I am also on an antibiotic once a month for the next 4 months to see if we can finally kick this thing. I am also taking a second probiotic called Ultimate Flora that I got at Walgreens which has several other strains of the good bacteria to help myself along. I take calcium-D in the morning and the evening before bed and this helps also with the diarrhea. I am no longer feeling nauseous like I had been and for the most part things are pretty normal right now. Please try the probiotics as soon as you can and if that does not help ask your doctor about getting on an antibiotic along with the probiotics to try and rid your body of whatever is left in you system. Be sure to take the probiotics at least 2 hours before or after the antibiotic so it doesn't kill off the good stuff you are trying to get back in your system. Best of luck to you and be patient and try to find what works for you. It may take some time, but you should get better as time goes on.


----------



## Teenybopper (Jul 1, 2012)

[quote name='refuse to live this way' timestamp='1342124834' post='870765']I have been suffering with Post Infectios IBS for over a year now. My doctor's nurse asked about a month ago if I was taking any probiotics. I said no, and she gave me some samples of Florastor. What a difference it made. I had a normal bowel movement within 2 days and have been feeling much better since. I've had maybe 2 attacks since I started on the probiotics and they were milder then in the past. I am also on an antibiotic once a month for the next 4 months to see if we can finally kick this thing. I am also taking a second probiotic called Ultimate Flora that I got at Walgreens which has several other strains of the good bacteria to help myself along. I take calcium-D in the morning and the evening before bed and this helps also with the diarrhea. I am no longer feeling nauseous like I had been and for the most part things are pretty normal right now. Please try the probiotics as soon as you can and if that does not help ask your doctor about getting on an antibiotic along with the probiotics to try and rid your body of whatever is left in you system. Be sure to take the probiotics at least 2 hours before or after the antibiotic so it doesn't kill off the good stuff you are trying to get back in your system. Best of luck to you and be patient and try to find what works for you. It may take some time, but you should get better as time goes on.So I started taking the florastor n it works fairly well. I still have a hot stomache tho. How long did u have to take it? Of you haven't stopped how Kim have you been using it so far?


----------



## Teenybopper (Jul 1, 2012)

So I started taking the florastor n it works fairly well. I still have a hot stomache tho. How long did u have to take it? Of you haven't stopped how Kim have you been using it so far?


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

I am still taking the Florastor as well as Ultimate Flora and Align. I've had not so great luck with the antibiotics because they make me sick and give me diarrhea while I am taking them, but I do feel better once I'm through the 10 day cycle of them. I am going back to the GI doctor in 2 weeks to see if they have any other suggestions. Things are looking better, but not back to 100% (don't know if I ever will be). I hope things are looking up for you as well. Are you doing any better then before?


----------



## Teenybopper (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh my goodness what a difference it has made in my life. I take the florastor twice a day as it instructs on the box and have been doing so going on two months now. I still have some pains, like a hot stomache. But the incidents of constantly feeling the need to have a bowel movement are gone. I go twice a day at most and am pretty regular now w just one during the morning. It has been such a blessing. I am going to go see another gi doctor to find out if something can be done about the hot stomache and sometimes stabbing pains. Before florastor I was drinking slippery elm pills with warm water before every meal and it helped w the pain but not the frequent bowel movements. Maybe I will try using both the slippery elm and the florastor. I am so grateful to your reply about the probiotic. It has changed my life immensely in just the past couple of months.


----------



## njstomach3 (Aug 7, 2012)

i would suggest getting a bacterial overgrowth test done. Its a painless breath test that can tell them if you have anything growing in your stomach.


----------

